# udev-200 networking problems

## BlindWieHarry

Hello,

i finaly upgradet udev to 2.00 but still have one problem.

I deletet all the files from /etc/udev/rules.d/ and deletet the net.eth0 and wlan0 from /etc/init.d

My eth0 is now named enp2s0 and my wlan0 is now wlo1.

So i created new symbolic links under /etc/init.d named net.wlo1 and net.enp2s0 an added them to runlevel default.

I updated /etc/conf.d/net with the new interface names.

So here is my problem.

When starting my Laptop enp2s0 is starting up but wlo1 doesn't.

Dmesg output: wlo1: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

With disabled net.wlo1 (or deleted) wlo1 is starting just fine.

Any ideas whats going wrong?

Greetings

Michael

----------

## Ant P.

Do you have "wlan0" in any other places, like wpa_supplicant.conf? You have to find those and change every single one.

----------

## BlindWieHarry

wpa_supplicant.conf is ok, no wlan0 in there.

But was a good hint, removed wpa_supplicant from runlevel default now it works.  :Smile: 

Looks like having wpa_supplicant and net.wlo1 in runlevel default wasn't a good idea.

----------

## TQG2000

see log:

Removing unmodified file /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules from old udev                                                                               installation to enable

the new predictable network interface naming.

File /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is from old udev installation but 

if you still use it,

rename it to something else starting with 70- to silence this deprecation

warning.

The new predictable network interface names are used by default, see:

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceName                                                                              s

Example command to get the information for the new interface name before booting

(replace <ifname> with, for example, eth0):

# udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/<ifname> 2> /dev/null

You can use kernel commandline net.ifnames=0 to disable this feature.

----------

